# Someone using my image



## Trever1t (May 21, 2012)

I'm not sure if I should feel honored or violated...both. Someone from this forum (member or guest) has posted an image of mine on their Twitter page. They don't take direct credit for it but neither do they give direct credit to me. 

https://twitter.com/#!/savannahterr88 is the twittter account.
http://twitter.com/#!/savannahterr88/status/204379024217227264 my image on her twitter.

I sent her a tweet but I never use twitter and don't really know how it all works.


----------



## Judobreaker (May 21, 2012)

https://farm9.static.flickr.com/8147/6994473802_5041378c71.jpg

Look familiar?
Seems like she's posting quite a lot of photo's there, I've seen some other photo's I'm sure other TPF members made there too.
She's also posting bits of topics made here on TPF (look at her text messages, most of them are the first lines from recently made topics).
All these posts are done by twitterfeed so either she's got her twitterfeed set to some page here on TPF or she's blogging the posts herself somewhere else and twitterfeed gets the posts from there.


----------



## Trever1t (May 21, 2012)

wow, weird!

Like I said, I never got into twitter and really don't understand how to use it. I do have an account but I created it just to preserve my screen name. 

What if anything can or should I do?


----------



## Trever1t (May 21, 2012)

Oh, yeah...look at her "recent images" and there are a lot of shots from other members here!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 21, 2012)

Don't take the tempting route!


----------



## Village Idiot (May 21, 2012)

Do you have the blog sharing option selected in Flickr? If so, it makes it so people can link to services like twitter.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 21, 2012)

Hmm, does TPF have an RSS feed ? 
If so, I wonder if they have a widget/app that is auto-creating tweets from the feed ?

I also do not use Twitter, so this is just a guess.


----------



## BlackSheep (May 21, 2012)

It's repeating the OP of every new thread on TPF, that's really wierd!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 21, 2012)

Wow!

Even the photo from a long time ago, of Balistic in his karate (or whatever) outfit!

Kinda bizarre if you ask me.


----------



## IByte (May 21, 2012)

They have a link for your flickr account, sniff..sniff what smells like plagerism in here?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 21, 2012)

Yeah she has quite the portfolio advertisding everyone's pics except hers.  But her tweets may be truthful:



> *Savannah Terrance *     &#8207;@*savannahterr88*                         Okay, I have been looking around and  not had too much luck trying to be a second shooter to someone with  wedding experience. I saw an...


----------



## IByte (May 21, 2012)

Ok this is getting very odd Trevor, isn't this what you typed?

https://mobile.twitter.com/savannahterr88


----------



## Jaemie (May 21, 2012)

Completing the circle..


----------



## Trever1t (May 21, 2012)

Oh no, no it's posting my words?


----------



## Judobreaker (May 21, 2012)

IByte said:


> Ok this is getting very odd Trevor, isn't this what you typed?
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/savannahterr88


 
lol




dxqcanada said:


> Hmm, does TPF have an RSS feed ?
> If so, I wonder if they have a widget/app that is auto-creating tweets from the feed ?
> 
> I also do not use Twitter, so this is just a guess.



I expect there is an RSS feed somewhere.
With an RSS feed it's not too hard to do this kind of thing, no need for any apps on TPF itself.




Trever1t said:


> wow, weird!
> 
> Like I said, I never got into twitter and really don't understand how to use it. I do have an account but I created it just to preserve my screen name.
> 
> What if anything can or should I do?



The only thing you can do is contact the twitter account and pray.
Nothing more you can do about it really...


----------



## mjhoward (May 21, 2012)

I say ban her and send a cease and desist letter.  This is BS.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 21, 2012)

Are people being targeted or is this just random captures?


----------



## Montanamyst (May 21, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> I'm not sure if I should feel honored or violated...both. Someone from this forum (member or guest) has posted an image of mine on their Twitter page. They don't take direct credit for it but neither do they give direct credit to me.
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/savannahterr88 is the twittter account.
> http://twitter.com/#!/savannahterr88/status/204379024217227264 my image on her twitter.
> ...



That's so strange.  The posts are some close together..almost looks like some sorta virus or something.  How did  you even find the photos?  Just curious for future reference.


----------



## Jaemie (May 21, 2012)

Montanamyst said:


> How did  you even find the photos?  Just curious for future reference.



I was being nosy and googling quoted text from the first post in a thread in the For Sale forum, here on TPF. Among the results was this Twitter account. 

It's surely a bot. It grabs only the first few words of new threads plus any links or attachments within that range.


----------



## IByte (May 21, 2012)

Judobreaker said:
			
		

> lol
> 
> I expect there is an RSS feed somewhere.
> With an RSS feed it's not too hard to do this kind of thing, no need for any apps on TPF itself.
> ...



I thinking when they were viewing this and similar posts they were viewing somehow RSS feed got configured wrong.  So in a sense when they are looking at posts or looking at "enlarged" photos on their smartphone is going to their twitter.


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 21, 2012)

But it appears as though the comments are coming from her. If it was an RSS feed, woulding it show the correct author?


----------



## Judobreaker (May 21, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> I say ban her and send a cease and desist letter.  This is BS.


 
Ban who exactly...?
Can you point out whose twitter account this is? 
Might as well be someone that doesn't even have an account here, the posts are public for everyone as far as I know.




HughGuessWho said:


> But it appears as though the comments are coming from her. If it was an RSS feed, woulding it show the correct author?



It would on the feed yes, but a twitter app probably would not.


----------



## TCampbell (May 21, 2012)

Twitter claims they'll respond if you contact them. 

See this page:  https://twitter.com/tos

Specifically look at #9:
9. Copyright Policy

Twitter respects the intellectual property rights of others and expects users of the Services to do the same. We will respond to notices of alleged copyright infringement that comply with applicable law and are properly provided to us. If you believe that your Content has been copied in a way that constitutes copyright infringement, please provide us with the following information: (i) a physical or electronic signature of the copyright owner or a person authorized to act on their behalf; (ii) identification of the copyrighted work claimed to have been infringed; (iii) identification of the material that is claimed to be infringing or to be the subject of infringing activity and that is to be removed or access to which is to be disabled, and information reasonably sufficient to permit us to locate the material; (iv) your contact information, including your address, telephone number, and an email address; (v) a statement by you that you have a good faith belief that use of the material in the manner complained of is not authorized by the copyright owner, its agent, or the law; and (vi) a statement that the information in the notification is accurate, and, under penalty of perjury, that you are authorized to act on behalf of the copyright owner.
​Good luck!

People are generally free to "tweet" about anything they read or see happening, but the tweets are usually performed in a way that makes it clear that the person creating the tweet and the message are not one in the same.  E.g. One might tweet "Trevor over on The Photo Forum says:  blah blah blah" and that makes it pretty clear that the words being tweeted are not those of the person sending the tweet.  But it doesn't look like she's doing this.  While some people may not bother to copyright their images or maybe they do copyright them but would be willing to grant permission to use them... it doesn't sound as if she's even bothering to check.    

ALSO... usually when someone does tweet about something else they read or saw, they link the source.  That way, if I thought Trevor's photo was pretty cool, I could go over to Trevor's website and see more of Trevor's stuff.  But she doesn't even include a link to the source.  She posts these as if she is the source.  

REALLY not cool.

I'd probably ban her from TPF and send a notice to Twitter based on their instructions above.


----------



## MTVision (May 21, 2012)

TCampbell said:
			
		

> Twitter claims they'll respond if you contact them.
> 
> See this page:  https://twitter.com/tos
> 
> ...



It's strange though. It's got to be something automated unless this person really has that much time on their hands. Over 100,000 tweets and most of them are the exact OP messages from starting a thread. I saw an introduction where it said "Hey I'm Dustin" and another that said "I'm Trevor..."


----------



## IByte (May 21, 2012)

MTVision said:
			
		

> It's strange though. It's got to be something automated unless this person really has that much time on their hands. Over 100,000 tweets and most of them are the exact OP messages from starting a thread. I saw an introduction where it said "Hey I'm Dustin" and another that said "I'm Trevor..."



So you think everytime she is viewing a post there's an RSS feed link to her Twitter? Plausible, if she is unaware, some of the posts on her twitter account seems to be tilting towards that theory.


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 21, 2012)

IByte said:


> MTVision said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How could she be unaware? Unless she never looks at her own page.


----------



## MTVision (May 21, 2012)

IByte said:
			
		

> So you think everytime she is viewing a post there's an RSS feed link to her Twitter? Plausible, if she is unaware, some of the posts on her twitter account seems to be tilting towards that theory.



I don't use Twitter so I'm not really sure how it would work. It just seems like a lot of time and effort to copy threads from here.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 21, 2012)

MTVision said:


> IByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's a share button at the bottom of each post on the right hand side.


----------



## MTVision (May 21, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:
			
		

> How could she be unaware? Unless she never looks at her own page.



She might not look at her page though. I'm pretty sure Twitter is kind of like Facebook in that they have a news feed/twitter feed - so you wouldn't have to look at your page. I never look at my FB page. 

But if she was trying to claim all these photos as her own wouldn't it be a little different? She wouldn't have tweets saying she is so and so. Also some of the photos do link back tithe original Flickr account. I saw Rotanimad (no idea if that's even the right spelling) flickr account posted a few times. 

I, honestly, have no clue what's going on with that Twitter but it's just all really strange.


----------



## Tarayn (May 21, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Don't take the tempting route!


----------



## IByte (May 21, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:
			
		

> How could she be unaware? Unless she never looks at her own page.



Because from posts that are not hers, the picture ones are debatable but from Trevor's first post 

https://mobile.twitter.com/savannahterr88

There's some reasonable doubt. I'm at school so I can't dig a little more deeper but this situation is a computer forensics dream boat lol.


----------



## TCampbell (May 21, 2012)

IByte said:


> MTVision said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm fairly confident it is automated.  TPF does provide an RSS feed (my browser has a built-in RSS feed reader and it lights up an icon to tell me anytime I've viewing a page that is also available via a feed.)  But Twitter wouldn't set this up themselves.  She'd have to use a tool configured to harvest the RSS feed from TPF and post it to Twitter and I can't see that happening by some accidental/innocent mis-configuration.


----------



## IByte (May 21, 2012)

TCampbell said:
			
		

> I'm fairly confident it is automated.  TPF does provide an RSS feed (my browser has a built-in RSS feed reader and it lights up an icon to tell me anytime I've viewing a page that is also available via a feed.)  But Twitter wouldn't set this up themselves.  She'd have to use a tool configured to harvest the RSS feed from TPF and post it to Twitter and I can't see that happening by some accidental/innocent mis-configuration.



She might've turned it on accidently, the RSS feed probably popped up and without her realizing she probably hit ok button to get rid of the "spam" whether on her computer or her smartphone.  Wow just realized I passed the 500 mark lol...moving on up to the......


----------



## Tarayn (May 21, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> Oh no, no it's posting my words?


I think you have fan


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 21, 2012)

Tarayn said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no, no it's posting my words?
> ...


Has Twitter Fans and doesnt even have a Twitter account.  Too funny.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 21, 2012)

why include the gun?
the shovel will work by itself.


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 21, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> why include the gun?
> the shovel will work by itself.


Strategically place&#8230; Yes it will.


----------



## Trever1t (May 21, 2012)

TWITTER SUCKS...I tried to make a complaint and it won't let me. Facebook is relatively easy to get copyright material taken down, I've had to do that before but Twitter makes it near impossible.


----------



## IByte (May 21, 2012)

Trever1t said:
			
		

> TWITTER SUCKS...I tried to make a complaint and it won't let me. Facebook is relatively easy to get copyright material taken down, I've had to do that before but Twitter makes it near impossible.



Ugh I don't tweet, twirp, twinkle or twonk. I barely want to Facebook.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (May 21, 2012)

4 of my images on on there too Trever, after a brief look.


----------



## paigew (May 21, 2012)

weird...this has to be happening automatically. how are you seeing the pics all I see are the tweets/text? do you have to have a twitter account?


----------



## Trever1t (May 21, 2012)

Yeah, a lot of user's photos on there.... I'm feeling more violated and less honored


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 21, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> Yeah, a lot of user's photos on there.... I'm feeling more violated and less honored


Look at it from the bright side... You have twit fans.. or is that tweet? twot? something like that....


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 21, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> why include the gun?
> the shovel will work by itself.


 


HughGuessWho said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > why include the gun?
> ...




I dunno =)


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 21, 2012)

Why would there be such a crappy twitter photo of the savannah person if this is a photographer related twitter account?


----------



## IByte (May 21, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:
			
		

> Why would there be such a crappy twitter photo of the savannah person if this is a photographer related twitter account?



Same reasoning why some people like their cucumbers pickled lil lady lol, the world will never know.


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 21, 2012)

IByte said:
			
		

> Same reasoning why some people like their cucumbers pickled lil lady lol, the world will never know.



OMG Too Funny. I think I will have to borrow that line and use it as my signature.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 21, 2012)

OK, if we suspect they are using RSS ... should we get the site admin(s) to shut down our RSS feed for a day and see if new tweets appear her page.


----------



## IByte (May 21, 2012)

dxqcanada said:
			
		

> OK, if we suspect they are using RSS ... should we get the site admin(s) to shut down our RSS feed for a day and see if new tweets appear her page.



...I put a pint it's the RSS!


----------



## BlackSheep (May 21, 2012)

Ha IByte your venting post about the Macs just got tweeted by that person, this is so crazy.


----------



## IByte (May 21, 2012)

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> Ha IByte your venting post about the Macs just got tweeted by that person, this is so crazy.



Ahhhhhhhh noooooo I've been tweeted!! >&hellip;<


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 21, 2012)

Where is the forensic guy...is he out of work yet and can start to look into this???


----------



## BlackSheep (May 21, 2012)

All of the new posts are being tweeted as they are posted here, and all of our photos are shown on her twitter page as "recent images by savannahhterr88".


----------



## IByte (May 21, 2012)

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> All of the new posts are being tweeted as they are posted here, and all of our photos are shown on her twitter page as "recent images by savannahhterr88".



Hmmm sounding like it's becoming a tracker or worm I would disable the RSS and run a virus scan. Kind of weird he, she, or they defended themselves.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 21, 2012)

I just looked, I am not seeing every post at all. Its still a pile on of random posts from what I assume are a variety of sites. I drilled down and there are some photo or equipment related followers, so it could be exponential based on who is following who all the way down the line....


----------



## BlackSheep (May 21, 2012)

No GeorgieGirl, it's every single OP on new threads started here (none of the replies on here show up, just text & pictures in the first one). I've been watching it for a while just now, and once an hour it updates with whatever new opening posts have been started here. Just a couple of minutes ago, 5 new tweets were added; I believe all were recently started threads here.

ETA Yep, I just checked and her recent batch of tweets are all the text and photos from the new threads started here within the last hour or so.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 21, 2012)

Some look like they are coming from ebay.


----------



## IByte (May 21, 2012)

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> No GeorgieGirl, it's every single OP on new threads here (none of the replies on here show up, just the first one). I've been watching it for a while just now, and once an hour it updates with whatever new opening posts have been started here. Just a couple of minutes ago, 5 new tweets were added; I believe all were recently started threads here.



So this thread is infecting all those who replied on this thread and tracking those who people whom create new posts....definitely no beuno, I smell rogue software. Admins!!!!

Google did this with better programmers.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 21, 2012)

IByte said:


> BlackSheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not me...I have a Mac.


----------



## KmH (May 21, 2012)

IByte said:


> . Admins!!!!


The thread was brought to the attention of TPF staff some hours ago.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 21, 2012)

Now, is this just a single tweeter ... or are there others ?


----------



## BlackSheep (May 21, 2012)

KmH said:


> IByte said:
> 
> 
> > . Admins!!!!
> ...



OK, thanks KmH!


----------



## IByte (May 21, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:
			
		

> Not me...I have a Mac.



It's affecting the website Georgie not your PC.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 21, 2012)

So, I think the question was asked but not answered, so here it is again...Trever, how did you find this issue out?


----------



## Buckster (May 21, 2012)

OMG!!  OMG!!  OMG!!  OMG!!  OMG!!  OMG!!  OMG!!  

<runs around screaming like his head's on fire>

What does it mean??!!!  I don't know, but it's totally freaking me OOOOOOUUUUTTTT!!!!!

JANE!!!  STOP THIS CRAZY THIIIIIIIING!!!!

But really, I :er:


----------



## snowbear (May 21, 2012)

Testing the "Share" button on lower-right of each post.

Edit:  I clicked "Share" and chose Twitter.  A link to the post appears on Twitter, but my post did not.

So it must be  . . .  A STALKER!  :mrgreen:


----------



## slackercruster (May 21, 2012)

OP...I'd say don't sweat it. Unless your a pro and got to extract every last cent from an image, look at it as an honor that someone liked your image. 

I save tons of stuff I see on the web. I print it and hang it to enjoy. To me it is no different than looking at the image on a 'puter. It just saves me a zillion monitors hanging on the wall and lots of electric. But alas...I've run out of wall space, so  I don't print much any more. I just save what interests me and I look at them one in a while on the monitor. 







I wish I knew each and every photogs name that has an image on my wall...but I only know maybe a small fraction of 1%. 

I don't care if anyone wants an image of mine. But If you guys don't like people saving or printing your stuff, make it so no one can save it. Ot just offer low res images that can't be used commercially. 

What I do is I freely offer up a dig image that will print up to an 5 x 7 or 8 x 10. I watermark it.  I just don't want it used for $$ making purposes. 

Now, if someone takes your image and claims it as their work...they are scum of the highest order.


----------



## Buckster (May 21, 2012)

slackercruster said:


> To me it is no different than looking at the image on a 'puter.


Here's the difference: The image seen on the computer was put there by the person who owns the copyright to that image, and the copyright owner is allowed to display it any way they want.  The copy of the image on your wall was printed without the copyright owner's permission.

That's called a "copyright violation", just FYI, and some copyright holders would take it quite seriously, especially if they normally sell prints to people to hang on their walls.  The fact that you make no money on it is irrelevant.  So is the fact that only you and the people who visit your room see them.


----------



## BlackSheep (May 21, 2012)

Buckster said:


> OMG!!  OMG!!  OMG!!  OMG!!  OMG!!  OMG!!  OMG!!
> 
> <runs around screaming like his head's on fire>
> 
> ...



LOL, agreed! The only reason why I posted what I saw on that person's twitter page is because I think people should know where their words and photos were going. Of course anything posted on the interwebs has the potential to end up anywhere, but it's good to know about this one either way I think.


----------



## bogeyguy (May 21, 2012)

Someone should post a pic with bold watermark, " STOLEN FROM TPF


----------



## Jaemie (May 21, 2012)

bogeyguy said:


> Someone should post a pic with bold watermark, " STOLEN FROM TPF



lmao!! XDDD


----------



## Patriot (May 21, 2012)

Well somehow that fake page is feeding off of other people's posts. how many email addresses do you have with this forum and twitter? Maybe one was taken to set up that page. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk


----------



## Overread (May 22, 2012)

Calm down guys. 

Some of you might remember we had this before where a forum was copy/pasting every single thread and post we made here. (that one closed down the section when asked). This is likely just some bot generating views by auto copying data from our forums. Sadly, whilst these are a pain, they are part of internet life and when one is using a highly popular website these will crop up. 

Hopefully out admin will be able to solve the issue


----------



## Jaemie (May 22, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> So, I think the question was asked but not answered, so here it is again...Trever, how did you find this issue out?



I stumbled upon it while searching something totally unrelated, then I alerted Trever1t.

There's a D3x for sale on TPF, and in the thread someone questioned the authenticity of the OP's photos, or something to that effect. Apparently the D3x had been listed for sale elsewhere. So, being the nosy girl I am, I decided to investigate for myself. I googled a choice quote from the OP's listing and discovered a few identical listings on other websites, including that Savannahterr88 Twitter account. The D3x was listed there as well, but the post was incomplete; all the posts were odd, actually. So, I clicked through Savannahterr88's other tweets and discovered a photo belonging to Trever1t and I sent him a PM. I didn't realize the Twitter account was a bot skimming every thread's opening lines until later, by which time this thread was started.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 22, 2012)

...aaahhh. I see.


----------



## IByte (May 22, 2012)

Overread said:
			
		

> Calm down guys.
> 
> Some of you might remember we had this before where a forum was copy/pasting every single thread and post we made here. (that one closed down the section when asked). This is likely just some bot generating views by auto copying data from our forums. Sadly, whilst these are a pain, they are part of internet life and when one is using a highly popular website these will crop up.
> 
> Hopefully out admin will be able to solve the issue



Might be doing a test run


----------



## jake337 (May 22, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> why include the gun?
> the shovel will work by itself.



Yes and much more quiet.

Gun for show, 

Knives for a pro.


----------



## Patriot (May 22, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > So, I think the question was asked but not answered, so here it is again...Trever, how did you find this issue out?
> ...



So I see if I need detective I now know who to come to!


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 22, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> I'm not sure if I should feel honored or violated...both. Someone from this forum (member or guest) has posted an image of mine on their Twitter page. They don't take direct credit for it but neither do they give direct credit to me.
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/savannahterr88 is the twittter account.
> http://twitter.com/#!/savannahterr88/status/204379024217227264 my image on her twitter.
> ...



Your not the only one.....


*Savannah Terrance *     &#8207;@*savannahterr88*                         1  Image: http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5346/7237384970_c341b54efd.jpg  (http://www.flickr.com/photos/diskojoe/7237384970/)  white dr...


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 22, 2012)

I saw that one but had no idea whose it was!


----------



## Jaemie (May 22, 2012)

Thanks to Savannahterr88, I no longer have to click "New Posts" to see what's new on TPF!


----------



## Trever1t (May 22, 2012)

Damn, I'm getting hits on flickr from that twitter account...maybe I should start multiple threads putting my website at the top?


----------



## Judobreaker (May 23, 2012)

That's a good idea, might increase traffic. Free advertisement! 
I doubt there's a lot of people actually reading that twitter feed though... Besides us at this moment that is. xD


----------



## slackercruster (May 23, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> Damn, I'm getting hits on flickr from that twitter account...maybe I should start multiple threads putting my website at the top?



If you don't like people taking your images code your account for no downloading.


----------



## Overread (May 23, 2012)

slackercruster said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, I'm getting hits on flickr from that twitter account...maybe I should start multiple threads putting my website at the top?
> ...



Prt Scr button 
The print screen button = beats most protections. Plus don't forget if I'm viewing your photo its already downloaded to my webcache. 

As for the Twitter account the admin are aware, but all that can be (and is being) done is to write a note to inform Twitter and request the account removal.


----------



## Trever1t (May 23, 2012)

good deal, I did try to alert Twitter but man they make it near impossible.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 23, 2012)

Trever1t said:
			
		

> good deal, I did try to alert Twitter but man they make it near impossible.



NO KIDDING! I tried to report the account too. Most I could do was flag it as spam.


----------



## Judobreaker (May 24, 2012)

slackercruster said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, I'm getting hits on flickr from that twitter account...maybe I should start multiple threads putting my website at the top?
> ...



If someone can view the image in his/her browser that person can steal the image.
If it is in your browser it is already somewhere on your computer, if you're handy enough it's just a matter of finding the location.
Even the best protection can't protect against that.

Screenshots work too but are a bit more hassle if it's a really huge image. ^^


----------



## sarahbaby (Jun 5, 2012)

jUst let her post, it means your photo is beautiful ,she like it


----------



## digital flower (Jun 5, 2012)

They copied the spam threads too


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 5, 2012)

Twitter has started enforcement ... Twitter in BRUTAL crackdown on copyright looters. Sort of ? The Register

http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...er-copyright-declares-victory-via-settlement/

https://support.twitter.com/articles/15795#

What Types of Copyright Complaints Does Twitter Respond To?  
Twitter will respond to reports of alleged copyright infringement, such as allegations concerning the unauthorized use of a copyrighted image as an profile photo, header photo, or background, allegations concerning the unauthorized use of a copyrighted image uploaded through our photo hosting service, or Tweets containing links to allegedly infringing materials.


----------



## sapper6fd (Nov 5, 2012)

This is most definatlly an RSS feed from TPF feeding her twitter.  Somehow she has figgured out how to do it.  Just look at her twitter "Tweet" stats.  Unless she spends every minute of the day tweeting, there is now way she could have racked up that many tweets.  Unfortunatly I bet she is one of the few that have been noticed and with TPF enabling the RSS Feed - there isnt much that can be done about it.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 5, 2012)

Wait. Looks like she's going around posting everyone's pictures?

Into Unknown | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## snowbear (Nov 5, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Wait. Looks like she's going around posting everyone's pictures?



Broadcasting posts, there is a link to the image.  Expanding the tweet shows some of the images in small scale.


----------



## Murasaki (Nov 5, 2012)

She has clicked on the RSS links on this forum, so everything new Thread will be posted on her Twitter, Facebook, Ameba etc. etc. .. She is not breaking any rules or laws.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 5, 2012)

well, that's a weird thing to do.


----------



## SUNR15E (Nov 5, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> Thanks to Savannahterr88, I no longer have to click "New Posts" to see what's new on TPF!



And that comment sums it up...Savanna has done exactly that. She has clicked the RSS Link to this forum. And she now gets direct updates to her Twitter account. And I bet her twitter will update her mobile phone app and she will get notifications direct to her mobile. So she never has to check her Twitter and she never has to visit here.

I think you will find she is not breaking any rules as the RSS was put here by the forum creators and as such they are the ones allowing her to have that link to that info.

Yes it is frustrating. But the reality is she is NOT claiming the work is hers. If you note "*Savannah Terrance &#8207;@savannahterr88*" is actually HER notifying herself about the RSS feed.

The fact that her Twitter is set to public is the only reason all of us can see what she is posting to herself. Also This forum is visible to to none members as well as members and as such they can take the RSS feed without ever joining this forum so they cannot actually be banned.

The more I look at the situation the more I think I might do the same....(Don't panic I'm JOKING)

I know 99.7% of you have already worked this out for yourself....But I felt I needed to say something as I have gone to the trouble of READING IT ALL....AAARGH.....And I have checked in on her and she is still getting updates....

Has anyone actually asked her to remove the RSS link...?? Or even spoken directly to her via Twitter?? It might be as simple as talking to her and saying ...... PLEASE make those updates PRIVATE. 

You never know she may not actually know how she did it in the first place.

SUNR15E


----------



## Buckster (Nov 5, 2012)

As long as the photos displayed on that page link back to the original work, as they do, and acknowledge the copyright holder, which they do, and provide a means to contact that copyright holder to do business, which they do, I don't see it as anything but free advertising for those copyright holders.

It's really not all that much different than any of us posting a link to an image we want everyone else here to see.  The idea that we can't post the image itself, but CAN post a link to it never really made much sense to me, tbh, but I go along with the rules because it's not my site and I'm good with the idea that the owners of forums can define the rules to be anything they want, and anyone that doesn't like those rules can go find someplace else to hang out.

YMMV


----------



## Heitz (Nov 5, 2012)

She should quit posting other people's pictures and post more of herself.


----------



## josephchen (Nov 8, 2012)

Complain directly to twitter.Mail them your problem in details.


----------

